# 1 Corinthians 4:7



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 23, 2009)

I am currently doing a study on God's Sovereignty and came across this verse from 1 cor. 4:7 here goes:

"*For who sees anything different in you?*What do you have that you did not recieve?If then you recieved it,why do you boast as if you did not recieve it?" (ESV)

"*For who maketh thee to differ from another?*and what hast thou that thou didst not recieve?now if thou didst recieve it,why dost thou glory,as if thou hadst not recieved it?" (KJV)

Here my question, and please keep in mind my working knowledge of greek is basic,and I am looking for the more accurate translation of this verse,The reason I ask is because the rendering "*for who sees anything different in you"*doesnt make sense to me given what seems to be the context of the verse which deals with God's gifting of these men and in this His Sovereignty is displayed in How He saves people and distributes His salvific blessing as He wills

I am not looking for a TR/CT debate,merely looking for the better translation of this verse and any other insight you would be willing to share with me

Thank You Very Much


----------

